# Easter Specials



## kyle_redbull (16/3/16)

Are there any Easter specials that the local vape stores will be holding on liquids mods etc? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/16)

Thread moved to "who has stock" so the retailers can come forward and announce specials

@kyle_redbull , just so you know, vendors are not allowed to market or promote their offerings on the general forum, only in their dedicated subforums or in the "who has stock" subforum.


----------



## kyle_redbull (16/3/16)

Sorry Silva wasn't sure where to post it. Note taken thanks

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (17/3/16)

There will ... be Easter Special.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/3/16)

Can't the suppliers start posting some so long

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (21/3/16)

I have posted something today

Reactions: Like 1


----------

